
Show HN: Wise Reddit – Bask in the Glory of Infinite Knowledge - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Wise-Reddit
======
sacert
What better way to learn a language better than by creating something using it
- so I decided to make an app to quote the most 'intelligent' comments from
our beloved site: Reddit.

------
petra
Are you interested in doing more around reddit ? interested in an app/site
idea?

~~~
sacert
Care to elaborate?

~~~
petra
I think reddit has a very valuable , but little used content stream: the
"friends" section, because some users usually contribute very high quality
content , in specific sub reddits, but not in others.

And just enabling collecting such friends, sharing them amongst people,
filtering some sub reddits, or maybe by minimum relative karma,etc and
building a content feed seems very useful.

and if that feed was indexable by Google - even more useful.

What do you think ?

